# At times I like my horse better than my boyfriend because:



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

So... needless to say Rich and I aren't on the best of terms right now. We had a huge fight last night and he's already over an hour late coming home, so I'm a little bit more than mad... again. I need to vent to my Horse Forum friends...


- Maia cannot be late for anything. 
- She can't argue with me... verbally anyways, physically she could whoop my sorry bum... but I can deal with that much better than this
- I really don't have to worry about Maia's whereabouts, other than what part of the field she might be in.
- I can cry to her easier than him - sad? maybe.
- She will never ditch me to hang out with "the guys".... unless it's quite literally, and then I guess I'll be hiking all the way over to her.
- She can never talk back
- She doesn't care if supper's cold... or anything else than hay for that matter.


Alright, I think I'm done my rant... but this thread is for all you out there having a "bad boyfriend/fiance/husband day."


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Before anyone posts, I just want to say I do not agree with this thread...

...jk


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Seems were sorta in the same boat, JDI. Tom and I got into a fight tonight. He pushed my back and it really hurts now. Lovely i know. So now he's asleep in the bed, i have brought my pillows and a blanket and are sleeping in the other room. I was very upset so i came on here. 

Where to begin....
Vega will always give me some sort of answer, no matter what kind of question I ask
She will never call me a baby
She can't talk back
she'll never say anything to make me cry
She never asks where i've been, she just happy to see me
She never asks who i'm talking to on AIM, or even who I'm texting
She'll never make fun of me (at least she doesn't to my face)
Vega doesn't ramble on about products she's working on. (on our drive home, all Tom talks about is his new poker product, and i dont really like poker
:shock: )
If she's upset, she'll want me to make her feel better.
She's easy to shop for around the holidays and her birthday
If she doesn't like something, she'll tell me politely.

Ok i think i'm done for now. This has made me feel better. Makes me want to go see Vega now


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

agreed!
I had a boyfriend for maybe 4 months, but broke up when I realized how much of a jerk he was. 
Sonny is my boyfriend now :lol: 

Sonny doesn't care if I smell like horses haha  
He just wants me to be there even if I'm not giving him loves
He can always cheer me up if I'm having a bad day


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm not having a bad husband day (thankfully most times he is very very well behaved) But I will go ahead anyways. Because even when I love more husband more than anything there is still somethings I love about my horse more...

-They never care what I'm wearing, I can go out in PJ's.
-The seemed to know when I need a hug!
-No matter what they've done wrong they can still make me smile 
-When nothing else can cheer me up they can!
-They are not nearly as hard to clean up after (trust my hubby is a slob..lol)
-They don't care if I'm half hour late getting supper to them. 
-No matter what they are always happy to see me walking out to see them!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

My horse will never lie to me.
My horse will never leave me for another person.
My horse will never cheat on me.
My horse will love me as much as i love him.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

My horse never gives me those "what are you doing here" eyes.
My horse is always smiling.
My horse knows more about me than I do.
He knows when I'm on the verge of tears and quickly knows how to let them fall peacefully.
I don't have to tell him how much I love him.
He doesn't try to make moves on me.
He can't hang up the phone.
I can rip him to pieces because I'm mad at myself and he won't hold it against me.
My horse plays with my hair.
My horse doesn't try to sing to me with a crappy voice.
He is very willing to go to shows and doesn't ever complain, and he's always rooting for me.
He doesn't care what my hair looks like, or what I look like in a bathing suit.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Appy.. I'm not assuming anything but, Tom isn't abusive is he? Its not so good that he pushed you.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

no not at all. I was upset so i'm sure that's how it came out. He just had his hand on my back and the slightest pressure hurts it.

He was very cranky though. But i did little pinches and twisted it, so i got him back.
But he said his sorry so we're ok now.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

oh well thats good.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

yeahh, i would never be with someone, much less engaged if someone was abusive. I don't stand for that.

When i was younger i broke up with someone when i found out he went to anger management. It scared me


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Rich and I are better now for the most part.. we had a huge fight last night again (after I had had a TERRIBLE day at work), I think we just about broke up, but things seem okay now.. I think?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Ohh JDI I hope you guys don't break up!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

JDI i hope everything works out!! Sometimes, just saying "i'm sorry" solves fights.

((big hugs))


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Things are good. We just got lazy with one another and things started bugging us that we weren't telling one another... I had a complete breakdown and cried like I haven't cried in a long time and things are okay now. 
Thanks FGR and Appy, I appreciate it...  Sometimes you just gotta vent, and need a caring "e-shoulder" to cry on. 
I think the past couple of days were a big wake-up call for both of us.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Good to hear that everything is okay now! Talking about stuff is so important it can relieve alot of stress! My husbands hates have "the talk" so we usually have a huge fight every 6 months or so about what was bothering us for the last 6 months! LOL


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

that kind of how Tom and I are. I always want to talk when he's ready to go to sleep and if i keep talking, i **** him off, and then i cry and all that good stuff. But it doesn't happen often. I'm going to say like the 6 month stuff too.


I'm glad you and Rich are better, JDI.  Maybe it was just international "guys be a jerk to their girlfriend" day


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

appylover31803 said:


> I always want to talk when he's ready to go to sleep and if i keep talking, i **** him off, and then i cry and all that good stuff.



*sigh* I always do that... always... it ****es him off to no end.. then he has to go and say something like "I have to get up early" and then I feel bad.... vicious cycle.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Haha..we are way to much alike! I always get that 

"Can't we talk about this later I have to get up early"


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

at least your guys say "can we talk about this later" lol Tom will either tell me to lay down and go to sleep, or he's really tired. And if I keep talking, he'll ignore me. And that upsets me because i get no answer. 

We've been good since our little fight though. He even rubbed my back the other night. It made it so much better. 

But i've also found that if he wants to go to sleep and i'm not tired, i let the ferrets out and go onto the HF


----------

